# Cuban's Explanation About Steve



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

http://blogmaverick.com

Cuban's latest entry tells about the whole Steve Nash affair, what was going through Cuban's head and why he didn't match it. I think Cuban handled the situation properly and I think he did the right thing. Cuban's a very smart man and he looks at things from both a business aspect and a basketball aspect, that's becoming more and more rare in the NBA.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow... I actually read the whole thing, and yeah, Cuban did the best thing. He is a lot smarter and classier than people give him credit for.


----------



## bl4ze (Jul 1, 2004)

I have to agree; I think it was shady for Nash to leave after Cuban did what he could to keep em.


Bl4ze


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the board, are you a Mavs fan?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bl4ze</b>!
> I have to agree; I think it was shady for Nash to leave after Cuban did what he could to keep em.
> 
> 
> Bl4ze


<b>Welcome to the Mavs forum!</b> :bbanana:

What do you think the chances are for Cuban getting ShaqMan?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think the chances are for Cuban getting ShaqMan?


I hope that Cuban won't trade shaq... he is getting old and his contract is huge


----------



## bl4ze (Jul 1, 2004)

It would be great but with Nash gone and Dirk being untouchable, I dont see it happening. :sigh: 

Bl4ze_StT

http://www.sportstalktexas.com


----------

